# How much do you charge for plowing with ATV?



## nelson84 (Jan 1, 2009)

I plowed my neighbors driveway and it had 2 feet of snow on it and it is about 600 feet long and has a large turn around at his house. It took me 1.5 hours to clear all the snow with a 500cc ATV with a plow.

What should I charge for 2 feet of snow and what should I charge when there is only 4 inches of snow. He wants me to plow it regularly. What do you charge when using an ATV?

I am new to this plowing thing, just trying to save up for a vacation.


----------



## drivewaydoctor (Nov 26, 2008)

Well if its not an actually business and your just doing the guy on your street then I would say something like this would be worth $80 per push regardless of how much snow is on the driveway. A 600 foot long driveway is a big driveway.


----------



## Hunter9 (Jul 7, 2006)

I would definitely charge more for this time to clean it out, but moving forward 60-70 per sounds fair to me if you are thinking it will take you an hour to do it.


----------



## SuperdutyShane (Mar 6, 2009)

Im doing like 10 or so 20-30 foot driveways and getting 30-40 dollars a driveway with my Kawasaki Prairie.... I would never imagine even wasting my time on a 600 foot driveway the longest I have is my dirt road thats probably only like 300 or so..


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

You can't charge by the hour. What I mean is just because it took you 1.5 hr with a quad, doesn't mean it would take someone with a plow truck 1.5 hours. What does a 600' driveway go for in your area? My guess would be $60-$80 would probably be in the ball park.


----------



## augerandblade (Jan 17, 2009)

80 bucks an hour CDN. !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## QuadPlower (Jan 4, 2007)

No $60- $80 per push.


----------

